# Zawieszanie się i wylogowanie przy kompilacji wine

## Peter15

Ten problem mi się zdarzał tesz przy kompilacji. Wlańczałem kompilacji (w przypadku wine emerge -b wine), zerknełem czy wszysko ok, wyłączyłem monitor. Po pół godzinie włańczam monitor, patrze a tu ekran logujący. Zalogowałem się znowu do xfce4, wpisałem emerge wine, matka coś tam znaleść chciała - przełączyłem ją na drugi pulpit i włączyłem firefox. Gdy matka już się na oglądała to po 10 minutach usiadlem za kompa - myszka nie działa. Dysk pracuje że nie wiem poczekałem. Jak wróciłem znowu ekran logowania. Nie wiecie czego może to być wina:?:

----------

## nelchael

Wpisz w konsoli tekstowej (Alt+F{1,2,3,4,5,6}) `ps aufx` - moze cos dziala w tle i zajmuje na tyle RAMu, ze dochodzi do OOM killa.

----------

## Peter15

coś mi się zdaje że kompilacji wine coś się X'sy nie spodobałem. Wziąłem alt +  ctrl + f2, zalogowałem się do root, wpisałem gdm-stop, emerge wine i pszy kompilacji błąd. Oto co mogłem sobie zapisać (czyli to co miałem na ekranie) z ekranu:

```
Swap cache: add 474663, delete 468911, find 139763/187295, race 2+3

Out of Memory: Killed process 8753 (apache2).

oom-killer: gfp_mask=0xd2

DMA per-cpu:

cpu 0 hot: low 2, high 6, batch 1

cpu 0 cold: low 0, high 2, batch 1

Normal per-cpu:

cpu 0 hot: low 12, high 36, batch 6

cpu 0 cold: low 0, high 12, batch 6

HighMem per-cpu: empty

Free pages:         340kB (0kB HighMem)

Active:25361 inactive:481 dirty:0 writeback:7 unstable:0 free:85 slab:2052 mapped:25292 pagetables:202

DMA free:44kB min:44kB low:88kB high:132kB active:9208kB inactive:252kB present:16384kB

protections[]: 0 0 0

Normal free:296kB min:312kB low:624kB high:936kB active:92236kB inactive:1672kB present:114624kB

protections[]: 0 0 0

HighMem free:0kB min:128kB low:256kB high:384kB active:0kB inactive:0kB present:0kB

protections[]: 0 0 0

DMA: 1*4kB 1*8kB 0*16kB 1*32kB 0*64kB 0*128kB 0*256kB 0*512kB 0*1024kB 0*2048kB 0*4096kB = 44kB

Normal: 0*4kB 1*8kB 0*16kB 1*32kB 2*64kB 1*128kB 0*256kB 0*512kB 0*1024kB 0*2048kB 0*4096kB = 296kB

HighMem: empty

Swap cache: add 476061, delete 470190, find 140138/187935, race 3+3

Out of Memory: Killed process 11258 (cc1).

gcc: Internal error: Zako�zony (program cc1)

Please submit a full bug report.

See <URL:http://bugs.gentoo.org/> for instructions.

winegcc: gcc failed.

make[2]: *** [winetest.exe.so] Bd 2

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/wine-20050111/work/wine-20050111/programs/winetest'

make[1]: *** [winetest] Bd 2

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/wine-20050111/work/wine-20050111/programs'

make: *** [programs] Bd 2

!!! ERROR: app-emulation/wine-20050111 failed.

!!! Function src_compile, Line 89, Exitcode 2

!!! all

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, NOT this status message.

```

Nie wiecie o co chodzi?

----------

## JarekG

```
Out of Memory: Killed process 8753 (apache2).

Out of Memory: Killed process 11258 (cc1).

```

 *Quote:*   

> Nie wiecie o co chodzi?

 

Ile masz ramu ?

----------

## psycepa

[OT]

 *Peter15 wrote:*   

> Ten problem mi się zdarzał tesz przy kompilacji. Wlańczałem kompilacji (w przypadku wine emerge -b wine), zerknełem czy wszysko ok, wyłączyłem monitor. Po pół godzinie włańczam monitor, patrze a tu ekran logujący. Zalogowałem się znowu do xfce4, wpisałem emerge wine, matka coś tam znaleść chciała - przełączyłem ją na drugi pulpit i włączyłem firefox. Gdy matka już się na oglądała to po 10 minutach usiadlem za kompa - myszka nie działa. Dysk pracuje że nie wiem poczekałem. Jak wróciłem znowu ekran logowania. Nie wiecie czego może to być wina:?:

 

w razie jakichkolwiek watpliwosci polecam wrzucic tekst posta do jakiegos edytora ze sprawdzaniem ortografii :)

pozdrawiam

[/OT]

----------

## Peter15

1. Pisałem późno,spiący - śpieszyłem się.

2. wine - to nie jest błąd ortgraficzny więc tesz myśli co piszesz

Co do ramu mam 128 mg + 500 coś swap. Z wcześniejszą wersją wine nie było problemów.Last edited by Peter15 on Tue Mar 15, 2005 4:31 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## milu

[OT]

 *Peter15 wrote:*   

> 2. wine - to nie jest błąd ortgraficzny więc tesz myśli co piszesz

 

Nie widziałem nigdzie, żeby na czerwono podkreślone było wine -> nie atakuj bo nie o to chodzi na forum!!

Psycepa zwrócił Ci uwagę na Twoją ortografię(notabene pomimo tego, że jest o tym wspomniane w punkcie 11 APELU nie jest to zbyt ściśle kontrolowane ale Twój post to już lekkie przegięcie)

 *Peter15 wrote:*   

> Co do ramu mam 128 mg + 500 coś swap.Na wcześniejsza wersja wine na vidalinux 1.0 kompilowała się ok, przy 1.1 najnowsze przy najnowszym wine błąd, nie wiecie co może być jego powodem

 

Nie licząc zdania o pamięci niewiele zrozumiałem z tego. Jeśli chcesz tu mówić o Vidalinux - to dziękujemy bardzo - nie to forum. A jeśli masz problem o gentoo to odpowiem: nie wiem.

Przepraszam ale już nie mogłem się powstrzymać od komentarza...

[/OT]

Edit: zakończ na czas kompilacji zbędne usługi - wyłącz apache, bazę danych jak masz i co tam jeszcze się znajdzie zasobożernego, zakończ Xy i pracuj na konsoli monitorując na bieżąco użycie pamięci np za pomocą programu top.

----------

## Peter15

Jak ktoś mi wytyka błędy, a swoje zaraz usuwa przy pomocy edytuj to wkurza. Jak pisałem tamtego posta wine było podkreślone.

Co do vidalinux to jest to przecież skonfigurowane gentoo. Jeśli już będę zmieniał system to dystrybucję ale jak na razie nia mam tyle czasu by postawić gentoo.

----------

## yoshi314

u mnie regularnie przegrzewal sie procek przy kompilacjach gdy pracowalem na jadrze love-sources. nie wiem dlaczego. jak od razu zresetowalem i na goracym jeszcze procu zapuscilem kompilacje na gentoo-dev-sources to szlo bez zwieszek.

ale to i tak dobrze - jak rok temu kompilowalem wine na mandrake'u to zjaralo mi cala plyte glowna :/

----------

## Peter15

 *Quote:*   

> ale to i tak dobrze - jak rok temu kompilowalem wine na mandrake'u to zjaralo mi cala plyte glowna :/

 

Przeleciało grozą. Właśnie czy w gentoo długa kompilacja może popsuć kompa. Czy kompilowanie niszczy sprzęt. 

 *Quote:*   

> Jeśli chcesz tu mówić o Vidalinux - to dziękujemy bardzo - nie to forum.

 

Ok, właśnie stawiam stage3.

----------

## milu

 *Peter15 wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   ale to i tak dobrze - jak rok temu kompilowalem wine na mandrake'u to zjaralo mi cala plyte glowna :/ 
> 
> Przeleciało grozą. Właśnie czy w gentoo długa kompilacja może popsuć kompa. Czy kompilowanie niszczy sprzęt. 
> 
> 

 

ROTFL  :Twisted Evil:   W takim samym stopniu jak granie w gry, praca biurowa, programowanie, testowanie, serwowanie stron i jeszcze gro innych rzeczy, które robisz na komputerze!! Zresztą niezależnie od dystrybucji czy OS.

 *Peter15 wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Jeśli chcesz tu mówić o Vidalinux - to dziękujemy bardzo - nie to forum. 
> 
> Ok, właśnie stawiam stage3.

 

Powodzenia.

----------

